

Video: Cory Doctorow’s Keynote  Pirate Party Conference ’12 - websagir
http://torrentfreak.com/video-cory-doctorows-keynote-pirate-party-conference-120417/

======
fpp
"... when Napster (1999) launched it became - at the time - the fastest
adopted technology in the history of the world and went from 0 to 52 million
users in 18 months.

It was shutdown by a court in 2001. When it was shutdown it had 52 million
users.

One year before it was shutdown 50 million Americans voted for the Democrats
and 50 million voted for the Republicans - in other words - there were enough
Napster users that if they represented a political party, they would have
handily won the American election and quite possibly would have elected a
better president than the one the Supreme Court chose ..."

